# Budgie health



## subhasree.m2014

My female budgie is discharging big poops . Is it normal ? Pls help


----------



## Cody

These droppings are not at all normal, not only because of the size but also the color, how long have they been like this? If I saw this coming from my birds I would be off to the vet right away, you need to have the bird seen by an avian vet. 
What is she eating, is she acting ill? Here is a link with resources to help you find a vet Locating an Avian Vet//On-Line Avian Veterinarian Help


----------



## subhasree.m2014

Cody said:


> These droppings are not at all normal, not only because of the size but also the color, how long have they been like this? If I saw this coming from my birds I would be off to the vet right away, you need to have the bird seen by an avian vet.
> What is she eating, is she acting ill? Here is a link with resources to help you find a vet Locating an Avian Vet//On-Line Avian Veterinarian Help


Since yesterday and I feed them seeds. She's in a cage with her male partner and spends time in her nest mostly.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Why are you allowing your budgies to breed?
Do you know the age of each of them? If so, what ages are they?
Are you 100% certain they are not related?
If there are no eggs in the nest box, then you should remove it immediately.
How long have you owned budgies?

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.

An all-seed diet is not a nutritious diet for a bird especially one that is breeding.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Your budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## subhasree.m2014

She's fine now after Meds thanks


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please answer the questions that were asked.

As stated:
The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*


----------



## subhasree.m2014

My female lutino has been pooping big almost been a week now . She spends most of time in nest and her male partner feeds her most of the time. She comes out sometimes , spends some time out and go back , mostly for pooping . Is it any illness or is she gonna lay soon ? I checked her vent , she has lost some feathers there.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*We believe in only breeding budgies ethically and responsibly which means breeding for temperament and personality, screening for aggression, ensuring the birds are not related, are in individual breeding cages and that the breeder has done full research and has extensive knowledge on the care of budgies.*

*You should not be allowing your budgies to breed and using the pot as a nesting site is not appropriate.
Please remove it from the cage right away and begin taking the necessary steps to prevent breeding.*
*At this time, it would be best for you to separate the male and female into individual cages.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*To discourage breeding, Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.*
*Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.*
*When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## bur

subhasree.m2014 said:


> My female lutino has been pooping big almost been a week now .


I do not understand how this can be the case.

In your previous topic you also asked about the big poops. When people said you needed to get her to a vet and you should not encourage breeding, you suddenly said this:



subhasree.m2014 said:


> She's fine now after Meds thanks


Now you say the big poops have been a problem for a week now. So that makes me think you either have to call your vet back since the meds you gave previously did not work after all OR you were creative with the truth in your previous topic.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

You've been given great advice above and I agree completely. While it may be frustrating to hear people tell you to stop doing what you're doing, keep in mind we are obligated for the sake of the birds to only give advice that will promote their health and well-being. Please realize what you are doing by allowing your birds to breed under such conditions is not in their best interests. Even if you have heard or seen other people doing such things and "their birds are fine", it is despite the conditions they are kept of them and not because of them. 

You’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

